# How old / what breed is my BIG black cat?



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but id like to see if anyone has any ideas on what breeds our cat 'Big Puss' (we never really came up with a name for her)
Shes a big big black cat who I think is quite unique looking.


She turned up at our house late December to eat our cat food in the shed, we decided to try and bring her in from the harsh icy winter and give her something to eat and try and sort her out. 


She had fleas, worms, unbelievably matted hair etc but we managed to sort her out eventually, and she kept coming back and seemed to like it here, however she did have a bit of a wild side (attacked me on numerous occasions)


Shes been living here with us now for about 4 years, she has beautiful long pure black fur in the winter which lightens up more towards her tail half of her body to a slight ginger color in the summer. 
Shes a big cat compared to our half Persian and domestic short-hair, she weighs 12lbs and shes very lean, but doesn't look it due to her coat, she eats the same amount of food as our other two cats put together  she also has little tufts of fur behind her ears, shown in the last picture, i'll post some pics:


By the way the beer can is just to use as a scale , seriously though, I think shes the biggest cat ive ever seen, a very lean 12 lbs but dwarfs our other two cats and the rest of the cats in the neighborhood, and in my opinion the prettiest too!


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

missed the beer can picture


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

She is a domestic medium hair. Her somewhat squared muzzle and relatively large size (12 pounds is actually not that big) may indicate some Maine **** in her bloodline, but she is definitely not a pure breed MC. Actually 99.9% chance she is not of any breed. She is a DMH, or moggie, just like the rest of 90% of cat population. I think you can call her "the breed of beautiful black pearl"


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

I think you might be right somebody else said she looks like shes got maine **** in her!


----------

